

Join us at Hacker News Coffee, San Francisco, Tuesday at 9:15am - bdr

Located at Muddy Waters Cafe: 521 Valencia St. and 1 min walk from the 16th St. BART stop.
======
aschobel
Excellent, two blocks from the 33. See you there

------
hooande
Hacker News Related Idea #13: Set up a website to organize these things and
just post that to hackernews instead of posting each one individually.

Seems like it'll encourage more meetups and it'll give a few hackers something
to work on before they apply to the next YC session :-)

------
jdavid
that was fun, i hope we can get together again. maybe a coworking session
saturday morning? 8am?

------
menloparkbum
A hacker meetup at 9 in the morning on a Tuesday? And 17 people have already
signed up? And someone is proposing doing it even earlier? _head explodes_

------
bbb
Are there any HN readers in the Chapel Hill/Durham/RTP area? And would you be
interested in organizing something similar?

------
bdr
BTW, I think we should meet in the back where there's more private space.

------
KirinDave
I'll show up around 9ish. I'm surprised it's not at Ritual though.

~~~
ardit33
I think Ritual is so 2006. Ugh, the mission, I don't like the mission, at all,
but I will try to make it.

~~~
KirinDave
Uh... what?

The mission is one of the nicer parts of town. A lot of hackers move there.

~~~
ardit33
I respectfully disagree with it I actually can say that the mission is one of
the blighted parts of the city. Especially the area around 16th and mission,
which is really dirty and has a lot of crime (from shootings, drug dealing to
one of the highest car thefts rates in the city).

The Mission is beloved by wannabe hipsters, that think they are cool and feel
like "urban pioneers" living in a semi-seedy area.

Or google engineers, as the shuttles go by there, and the yupified noe valley
(which is actually nice and safe).

Housing used to be cheap there, but not anymore, especially considering the
blighted enviroment. I love the food in some places, though. But definitely
not an intellectually stimulating area.

~~~
KirinDave
> The noe-facing side of the mission around dolores park is quite nice and
> fairly inexpensive. I like it, and a lot of my friends live there and like
> it. And I am definitely not a wannabe hipster. So please, keep your baseless
> opinions, but don't try to sell them off as facts around me.

> I love the food in some places, though. But definitely not an intellectually
> stimulating area.

What does this even mean? A lot of startups were born in the mission, and a
lot of hackers live there. Further, there's easy access to the rest of the
city, and it's much less expensive to live there than many other parts of the
city. What more, exactly, do you want?

With respect to the coffee, I just want to go somewhere next time that has
good coffee, and in the mission that means nd or ritual. I just got back from
the actual meetup, and the coffee was the worst part. Maybe we should go to
the bluebottle downtown next time. It's expensive, but it has terrific coffee.

~~~
menloparkbum
I like the mission, but it is hard to argue that the 16th and mission area
isn't dirty and seedy. Also, the mission does indeed have the city's highest
crime rate. You can verify this with everyblock or the city's own crime
mapping system. I'm surprised you consider it inexpensive... I moved out of
the mission because I thought I was paying far too much to live around so much
noise. Somehow I ended up with a cheaper place in one of the nicest (but non-
hip) neighborhoods in town. The upper mission by dolores is great but that is
more like noe valley lite and is definitely expensive.

Finally, Muddy Waters has some of the worst coffee in town. Ritual is probably
the best choice for a mission meetup. What is "nd?" There is a coffee shop in
town that I don't know about???

~~~
KirinDave
Nervous Dog. Their coffee is pretty good.

------
jey
I'll be there if I wake up in time.

------
ryanwaggoner
Sweet...see everyone there!

------
jdavid
anyone want to meet earlier? i should be at work by 10am.

~~~
jdavid
say 8:30am?

~~~
babyshake
I'll try to get there, but it would suck if it were staggered. How about we
agree on 9?

------
arjunb
cool, i'll try and stop by too

------
uuilly
I'll go.

~~~
jdavid
sweet stuff, looking forward to meeting you.

------
tr4nslator
see you guys there.

------
brianr
nice, i'm there.

